# Thomas Watson on Adoption



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a short little quote from his A Body of Divinity pg. 233. This goes with Watson's ability to just say the most profoundest and beautiful things in such a swift and edifying manner.


> "[God] Adopts us to a state of excellence. It were much for God to take a cloud of dust and make it a star; it is more for Him to take a piece of clay and sin adopt it for His heir."


----------

